# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Sugar Shack?

## Gigi

Did anyone ever eat at the Sugar Shack in Ocean Isle Beach, NC?  It is owned by  someone from Jamaica and is said to serve authenic jerk and curry dishes.  Please advise.

----------


## marley9808

OMG! Yes, when I used to live in Myrtle Beach we would actually drive all the way up there just to eat because it was the only place around with authentic jamaican food. Awesome....but that was years ago when I was in college, late 90s havent been back or heard anything about it since
Is it still open?

----------


## Gigi

Thanks for the response.  Yes, they are open most of the year except for off season.  People in the area recommend it and we always wanted to try it.  Hope to do so this trip.

----------


## marley9808

Well it's great to hear that they are still in business
Just hearing the name brings back lots of great memories, I hope you make it there and enjoy it!

----------


## Marko

Just an FYI.......
don't ever name your place in Jamaica the "Sugar Shack" cause they won't be coming for da food der.....lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## msmari

img]http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10752;405/st/20110824/e/Negril+Vacation/k/ab46/event.png[/img

----------

